# Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt​*Kommentar

*Anglerdemo zeigt wie es geht!
Verbände im DAFV  versagen wieder und wieder!​*
Nachfolgend ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus den Fernsehbeiträgen des NDR von dem Besuch der Kanzlerin Merkel am 14.07. 2017 bei ihrer Wahlkampftour in Heiligenhafen. 
Und zwar den Teil, in dem es um Angler und das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt geht.

Wir berichteten ja bereits breit über die Bemühungen von Anglerdemo, wo sich Angler, Kutterkapitäne, Tourismus, Gewerbe etc. zusammen taten, um gegen das geplante Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt zu kämpfen.

*Verbände versagen*
Die Verbände organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV, der DAFV selber, die direkt betroffenen Verbände DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm, versagten bekannterweise bei dem Thema komplett. 
Der DAFV signalisierte für seine Mitgliedsverbände sogar über seine Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan dem Bundesumweltministerium und dem Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium (bzw. deren Staatssekretären) Entgegenkommen für Verbote, wenn es keine pauschalen Angelverbote wären.

Da man also als Angler von den Verbänden verraten wurde, mussten Angler und Dienstleister der Angler selber in die Bresche springen.

Trotz der zig hochbezahlten Haupt-, aber ebenso untätigen oder erfolglosen Ehrenamtler in den Verbänden, zeigten hier normale Angler und deren Dienstleister den Verbänden, wie man zielgerichtete Lobbyarbeit macht.

Nicht nur, dass Lars Wernicke das alles mit Anglerdemo angeschoben hat, die Initiative aus Anglern und ihren Dienstleistern erreichte auch tatsächlich deutlich mehr als die Verbände.

*Anglerdemo kämpft und schafft es bis zur Kanzlerin*
Während die Verbände  nach unserem Wissen nicht mal über die Staatssekretäre im BMUB und BMEL hinaus kamen, schaffte es Anglerdemo direkt bis zu Kanzlerin.

Während der DAFV und seine Vasallenverbände praktisch mit keiner für Angler positiven Meldung einmal in Medien auftauchen, schaffte es Anglerdemo nicht nur mit dem Anliegen für Angler und Angeln in zig Printpublikationen und in Onlinemedien.

Sie schafften es auch, dass Merkel sich im Fernsehen - wie hier im NDR - ÖFFENTLICH positionieren musste!
Dass sie den Anglern versprach, sich in Berlin der Sache Angelverbote nochmal anzunehmen und das eben nicht ALLEINE ihrer anglerleindlichen Ministerin Hednricks (SPD) zu überlassen.

*Wir freuen und bedanken uns als Anglerboardredaktion, Medienpartner von Anglerdemo sein zu dürfen.*

Wir bedanken uns auch nicht nur bei Anglerdemo, sondern bei ALLEN, die mitgeholfen haben, dieses Anliegen der Angler so erfolgreich - trotz Inkompetenz und Versagen der Verbände - in die Politik bis zur Kanzlerin zu tragen.

Ich persönlich ziehe ehrfürchtig meinen Hut vor Lars Wernicke, Anglerdemo, Fehmarn-Angler.net, WiSH, EGOH, Angelkutterkäptns und ALLEN, die als Organisation, Medien oder als Person mitgemacht und Anglerdemo dabei unterstützt haben!
*DANKE!!*

*Der Zusammenschnitt:*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVynj3EK_DY

Thomas Finkbeiner




> *Wer Anglerdemo unterstützen will:*
> Anglerdemo 3.0 anglerdemo@online.de
> Konto: WiSH , Verwendungszweck: "Anglerdemo", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15



*Mehr Infos zum Angelverbot und Anglerdemo:*
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319849

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327465

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328890

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4511174#post4511174

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317978

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329068+

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326042

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319547

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324012

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322164

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322189

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325075

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322787

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327286

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328204

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328610

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4660417

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325308

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328722

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328743

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328477

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328768

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328204

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327712

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328691

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329090

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328949

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329226

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329540





> *Wer Anglerdemo unterstützen will:*
> Anglerdemo 3.0 anglerdemo@online.de
> Konto: WiSH , Verwendungszweck: "Anglerdemo", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Diese Aussage oder besser gesagt dieses Politikergeschwubbel ist nichts wert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Was genau es am Ende wert ist, wird man sehen.

Jedenfalls ist es jetzt schon mehr wert, das Thema direkt zur Kanzlerin und ihrem Stab gebracht zu haben, *als alles was ein anglerfeindlicher DAFV-Verbandit JE erreicht hat bei der Politik in der Sache....!!!!*

*Es IST etwas wert, wenn Politik sieht, dass es nicht nu anglerfeindliche Verbände gibt, sondern sich Angler auch selber wehren!*

Oder hab ihr schon alles vergessen?

Bis jetzt hatten Politikerinnen nur gesagt - Verbot kommt, Ende...

Und die Verbanditen haben sie noch bestärkt!!!


DAFV: Verrat an Anglern beim Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _"Als Naturschutzverband müssen wir uns auch für die Belange der Natur einsetzen. Als Biologin sehe ich den Nutzen in *Nullnutzungszonen*, denn dadurch ist ein wissenschaftlicher Vergleich möglich."
> 
> "*Ich habe liebe eine Einigung mit dem BMUB als eine offene Diskussion* zu freiwilligen Vereinbarungen mit den Hardlinern von NABU und BUND".
> 
> ...



Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee: 
So "kämpfte" Happach-Kasan für Angler!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nochmal im Klartext: *
> Die Präsidentin des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes warnte davor völlig unbegründete Angelverbote abzulehnen und forderte Kompromissbereitschaft (bedeutet konkret: ANGELVERBOTE!)
> 
> Hätte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan damals bereits klar Stellung bezogen, hätten die SPD-Damen Hendricks, Hagedorn und Rodust gewusst, dass sie die Verbote auch GEGEN den DAFV und seine Landesverbände durchsetzen müssen!
> ...









Wer sich angesichs dieser "Leistungen" des DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm etc. tatsächlich beschwert, dass Anglerdemo etwas FÜR Angler und Angeln statt GEGEN getan hat wie die Verbände.......................

............wer sich beschwert, dass es Anglerdemo mit dem Thema bis zur Kanzlerin geschafft hat, während die DAFV-Klinkenputzer da noch nicht mal am Pförtner vorbei kommen.........

............dem gehört nichts anders als der anglerfeindliche DAFV und seine abnickenden Vasallenverbände und Angelverbote ohne Ende...

Lernen durch Schmerzen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Diese Aussage oder besser gesagt dieses Politikergeschwubbel ist nicht wert.



Schon interesant Deine Aussage! Wie begründest Du denn Deine Unterstellung? 

Erzähle uns doch ein wenig von Deinem persönlichen Einsatz gegen die Angelverbote, wir werden aufmerksam lauschen, versprochen!



bastido schrieb:


> Naja sie nährt zumindest Hoffnungen, die Politiker Paradedisziplin.  Ich kann mich allerdings auch nicht des Eindruckes erwehren, dass sie gar nicht verstanden hat worum es überhaupt geht.



Frau Dr. Merkel ist deutlich stärker in dem Thema, als viele hier erahnen können! Sie weiß um die Problematik der Familienbetriebe und des Angeltourismus. Frau Merkel hat sich gestern vor Ihrer Rede an der Heiligenhafener Promenade mit der Familie Deutsch unterhalten- und ja, sie wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt sehr detailliert Bescheid. 

Das Team von "Anglerdemo" hat hier im Vorfeld bereits sehr gute Aufklärung in Richtung Bundeskanzleramt betrieben. Oder glaubt Ihr die Resolution wurde ohne Vorbereitung überreicht und war zufällig? Oder gibt es da nicht doch ziemlich massive Sicherheitsvorkehrungen und Gespräche im Vorfeld, um an die Bundeskanzlerin ranzukommen?

Nicht zu vergessen, dass die Beltretter zum Beispiel seit Jahren Ihren Kampf gegen die feste Fehmarnbeltquerung führen, aber gestern keinen direkten Kontakt zum Wahlkampfteam der Kanzlerin hatten und nicht im VIP Bereich vertreten waren. Da saßen wenige Leute, neben "Anglerdemo" noch ein paar Abgeordnete mit Familie, ein paar hochrangige CDU Politiker und Mitarbeiter aus der Region, der Bürgermeister von Heiligenhafen und dann war es das auch schon. 

Egal was am Ende dabei rauskommt- Anglerdemo war etwas besonderes und bisher einzigartig in der Anglerwelt. Von Anglern für Angler und hoch bis zur Regierungschefin in unserem Land. Noch Fragen oder Kritik?

Wer in Anglerdeutschland kann einen solchen Erfolg vorweisen?

Alle die daran mitgewirkt haben, können jeden Morgen in den Spiegel schauen, egal wie das am Ende ausgeht!

Und somit DANKE an alle Unterstützer!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Schon interesant Deine Aussage! Wie begründest Du denn Deine Unterstellung?


Nennen wir es Lebenserfahrung.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Erzähle uns doch ein wenig von Deinem persönlichen Einsatz gegen die Angelverbote, wir werden aufmerksam lauschen, versprochen!


Ich kann mich nicht um alles kümmern.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nennen wir es Lebenserfahrung.



Als Juristund Schlichter ist bzw sollte Dir doch bekannt sein, dass diese kein Bewertungsmassstab sein kann und darf!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

dann alles gut ;-))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Schon interesant Deine Aussage! Wie begründest Du denn Deine Unterstellung?





Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nennen wir es Lebenserfahrung.



Dann kann ich Deine Aussage mit meiner Lebenserfahrung jetzt auch besser einordnen!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Erzähle uns doch ein wenig von Deinem persönlichen Einsatz gegen die Angelverbote, wir werden aufmerksam lauschen, versprochen!





Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht um alles kümmern.



Immerhin hast Du Zeit gefunden, uns an Deiner auf Lebenserfahrung beruhenden Einschätzung von Frau Merkels Aussage teilhaben zu lassen. Danke!



bastido schrieb:


> Von Kritik an Anglerdemo kann gar keine Rede sein, war jedenfalls von mir nicht so gemeint, ganz im Gegenteil. Schön auch, dass Ihr den Eindruck hattet sie stünde im Thema.



Nein Bastido, es war nicht auf Dich bezogen! Ich kann mich an Deine positiven Beiträge in den letzten Monaten über und zu Anglerdemo erinnern.

Die Aussage "Noch Fragen oder Kritik" war eher allgemein gedacht #6.

Ich finde es halt nicht gut, wenn persönliche Einschätzungen von Unbeteiligten vom Sofa aus als inhaltlich richtig dargestellt werden. Man sollte dann lieber schreiben "Nach meiner Einschätzung..." oder "Oder auf Grund meiner Lebenserfahrung glaube ich zu wissen.." oder so ähnlich. Das aber nur am Rande.


----------



## Hann. Münden (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Diese Aussage oder besser gesagt dieses Politikergeschwubbel ist nichts wert.


#6#6 ........................... Wahlkampf-Dampfgeplaudere.


----------



## Anglerdemo (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Diese Aussage oder besser gesagt dieses Politikergeschwubbel ist nichts wert.



Aufgrund der vielen Gespräche in der Vorbereitung zu Anglerdemo 3.0 sowie gestern vor Ort und auch heute noch telefonisch, können wir Deine Meinung nicht teilen.

Wir sind deutlich optimistischer!


----------



## angler1996 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

ich sag jetzt mal Danke an die MACHER; frage mich wie Ihr das zeitlich hinbekommen habt.
 Ich hoffe mal, mein LV hat Euch wenigstens seiner Unterstützung versichert .
 Das Ergebnis ist doch Spitze, mehr war da kaum zu erwarten.
 Für die zuständige Ministerin ist das doch an Peinlichkeit kaum zu überbieten, wenn die Chefin eine Überprüfung der Beschlüsse ankündigt. Möchte ich von meinem ( zwar nicht vorhandenen) Chef/in nicht hören. Sie hat's immerhin geschafft, dass sich Frau Merkel zwischen  Syrien und sonst was retten mit Angeln befassen mußte:q, welch Thema.
 Ja  das ist so , wenn man grüne Klientelpolitik betreibt.
 Gruß A.


----------



## phirania (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Oh wenn ich ( M ) ferkelchen schon sehe dann bekomme   ich das Kotzen ....#q#q#q
Sorry.
Und dann diese leeren Versprechen die nach den Wahlen wieder vergessen sind.|uhoh:
Ein Dickes Lob an die Angeldemo ich hoffe für Euch das wenigstens ein Teil davon in Erfüllung geht.|rolleyes
Wenn die Partei Cheff(in) wenigstens Eier (Stöcke ),so muß man ja bei der Frauen Partei ( Genossinen ) Gesellschaft sagen hätte dann hätte Sie auch Konkrete zusagen machen können.....:r


----------



## zokker (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Aufgrund der vielen Gespräche in der Vorbereitung zu Anglerdemo 3.0 sowie gestern vor Ort und auch heute noch telefonisch, können wir Deine Meinung nicht teilen.
> 
> Wir sind deutlich optimistischer!



Ich gönne es euch ja, aber ich bin mehr Realist und kann nicht so recht dran glauben. Merkels Devise in den letzten Jahren war doch "Wie viel Unheil ist durch nichts tun schon verhindert worden".

Gruß und besten Dank für euer Engagement
*
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, mein LV hat Euch wenigstens seiner Unterstützung versichert .


Bestenfalls nicht wie DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH und LAV-MeckPomm Anglerdemo auch noch in den Rücken gefallen.
Und dafür vielleicht statt dessen ein paar warme Worte, mehr sicher nicht  - aber ohne echtes Engagement, wie alle anderen Verbände auch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Versuch macht kluch, sagt man.
Ihr habt es versucht und seit bis zur Kanzlerin vorgedrungen, das muss euch erst mal einer nachmachen.
Was da jetzt draus wird, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. 
Ihr habt spitzenmäßige Arbeit geleistet , *PUNKT*
lasst euch das jetzt nicht klein reden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Bezeichnend auch:
*Bei bis jetzt keinem einzigen Verband der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in- oder ausserhalb des DAFV kam dazu eine Meldung*, was die Jungs in Heiligenhafen geleistet haben, dass die Bundeskanzlerin nach der Resolution jetzt selber das Thema aufnahm.

Nur vom LAV Sachsen-Anhalt wurde das Video verlinkt. Der lAV-SA steht aber sonst trotzdem stur und dumpf zum DAFV!

Genau zu dem DAFV der ja erst Verbote in den AWZ quasi zustimmte und so nicht von Anfang an verhinderte, dass es so weit kam.

(hoffe, habe keinen Verband übersehen, dass doch noch einer was gebracht hätte, dann jetzt schon sorry!)

Angesichts der Schande, dass Verbanditen selber nix hinbekommen oder Anglern eher noch in den Rücken fallen, vielleicht alles verständlich, das verschweigen jetzt...

Es zeigt aber auch deutlich, warum ich von immer mehr dieser Verbände immer weniger halte.....

Und warum ich immer mehr von Lars, Anglerdemo und den WIRKLICHEN Mitmachern und Unterstützern halte!

Venceremos!


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

@ anglerdemo: Falls ihr einen Verband aufmacht - meine Unterstützung hättet ihr.
Respekt, ihr habt schon jetzt viel erreicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lubina (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Sind wir hier auf ner Anglerseite oder nicht? Echt krass, was hier zum Teil an demotivierenden Kommentaren kommt!
Findet Ihr es fair, das Engagement von vielen Angelkumpels mit Füßen zu treten, in dem Ihr solch unnütze Kommentare hinterlasst? 
Es geht nicht nur um den Fehmarnbelt, es geht um weitere Verbotsgebiete in Nord- und Ostsee, die aus den FFH-Gebieten "gebastelt" werden. In ganz Deutschland gibt es FFH-Gebiete...alles nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch im Binnenland...also auch in Eurer Nähe...weitere Angelverbote kommen werden.... Wahrscheinlich kapiert Ihr erst, worum es geht, wenn es zu spät ist.
"Wer den Kopf in den Sand steckt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er in den Hintern getreten wird."


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

nur ruhig Lubina,
ich glaube die meißten negativen Komentare sind nicht gegen euch gerichtet, sondern sind aus Frust über unsere Politiker entstanden. Man traut halt unserer Kanzlerin auch nicht.


----------



## Reg A. (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



phirania schrieb:


> Wenn die Partei Cheff(in) wenigstens Eier (Stöcke ),so muß man ja bei der Frauen Partei ( Genossinen ) Gesellschaft sagen hätte dann hätte Sie auch Konkrete zusagen machen können.....:r



Jetzt ernsthaft? Du bist doch auch nicht mehr grün hinter den Ohren, woher dann diese Einstellung? Das läuft doch nirgends so bei Entscheidungsträgern auf dieser Ebene - und auch *weit* darunter nicht -, nicht in der Politik, nicht in der Wirtschaft oder sonstwo, in keinem Land und in keinem (mehr als mittelständigem) Unternehmen der Welt!
Man muss sich doch nur mal in die Lage der entsprechenden Personen hineinversetzen (und das hat jetzt rein null mit der Angie als Person zu tun): ich bin selbst ja auch ein wirtschaftlich eher kleines Licht (politisch nicht mal ein Streichholz), aber wenn mir jemand auf ner rein beruflichen Veranstaltung ne Resolution zu nem quasi völlig anderem Thema in die Hand drücken würde, dann würd ich aber sowas von den Teufel tun und ohne vorherige *genaueste* Prüfung *öffentlich* irgendwelche *konkreten Zusagen* treffen! 

@Anglerdemo: Alles richtig gemacht, super gelaufen! Selbst wenn nichts dabei herauskommen sollte (was Gott verhüten möge!), dann war allein schon diese Aktion ein Riesenerfolg, von dem sich andere aber ne wirklich herzhaft dicke Scheibe abschneiden können #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Reg A. schrieb:


> @Anglerdemo: Alles richtig gemacht, super gelaufen! Selbst wenn nichts dabei herauskommen sollte (was Gott verhüten möge!), dann war allein schon diese Aktion ein Riesenerfolg, von dem sich andere aber ne wirklich herzhaft dicke Scheibe abschneiden können #6



#6#6#6#6


----------



## phirania (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Also bevor hier was falsch überkommt.
Es ging mit meinem Kommentar nicht gegen Anglerdemo und deren Wunderbaren Leistung die da gebracht wurde.
Nein einfach um die,unsere  Politiker  die vor einem Wahlkampf leere Versprechungen machen und nicht halten.
Und nur auf unsere Kosten einen Fetten Arsch holen.
Merkelchen wußte mit Sicherheit was auf sie zu kommt an dem Tag.|rolleyes

In diesem Sinne gute Arbeit von Angeldemo macht weiter so.#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Lubina (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Vielleicht fehlt einigen hier ein wenig Hintergrund-Wissen, da ja nicht jeder ständig alles im AB mitliest.
Lars hat sich wirklich den A.... aufgerissen und jede Menge Freizeit in Termine, Vorgespräche, Telefonate, den Text der Resolution, die Organisation der Kutter-und Bootsdemo, etc. investiert, um dorthin zu kommen, wo er verdienterweise am Freitag war: im V.I.P.-Bereich der Bundeskanzlerin....als Vertreter für UNS ANGLER!
DICKES DANKE Lars, Dein Einsatz war und ist absolute Weltklasse!!! #6 #6 #6

Hier mal für alle Angler, die das Thema WIRKLICH interessiert, die interne Verlinkung zum lesenswerten Thread betr. Resolution
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4690992&postcount=1


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Danke Lubina- und ja, es war wirklich ein harter, langer und zeitintensiver Weg bis hier. Jetzt können wir nur noch auf die Antwort aus dem Bundeskanzleramt warten.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass viele das Video zwar geschaut, aber gar nicht richtig zugehört haben.

Zitat der Kanzlerin "Ich bin auf dem Weg hierher angesprochen wurden, dass nicht gerade die Flächen gesperrt werden sollen, die die besten Flächen fürs Angeln sind und man vielleicht noch mal darüber nachdenkt und ich habe den versprochen, dass ich darübüber noch einmal in der Bundesregierung reden werde".

Dieses Gespräch vor der Rede von Frau Merkel war mit Mitgliedern aus unserem Team, siehe beigefügtes Foto! Unser Team hat Frau Merkel in diesem Gespräch natürlich auch die Folgen für viele Familienbetriebe, die durch das Angelverbot enstehen, aufgezeigt. Unser Optimismus beruht also nicht nur auf die Aussage auf der Bühne.

Natürlich war das Gespräch und die Übergabe der Resolution lange im Vorfeld vorbereitet und abgestimmt und nicht "einfach rein zufällig" passiert oder gar die Resolution mit der Brieftaube auf die Bühe eingeflogen #6. Aus diesem Grund wissen wir natürlich auch, dass das "Team Merkel" nicht unvorbereitet, sondern im Thema war. 

Zudem haben die CDU/ CSU Bundestagsfraktion und Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister Schmidt (CSU) erkannt, dass das BMUB bis heute keine nachvollziehbare wissenschaftliche Begründung zur Störwirkung des Angelns auf die Schutzgüter nennen kann.

Sie haben sich daher klar und deutlich gegen die geplanten Angelverbote ausgesprochen. Dieses Schreiben liegt uns vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Viele (GOTT sei Dank nicht alle!!) sind halt nur die elende Arbeit der Verbände GEGEN Angler und Angeln gewohnt und ihr eigenes abnicken und blind weiterzahlen an schlechte Verbände.

Die wissen (glauben) daher gar nicht, dass man sich auch erfolgreich FÜR Angler und Angeln einsetzen könnte - wenns halt nicht gerade über anglerfeindliche Verbände geht, die es dann wieder versauen und schlimmer machen..

Ich war ja immer informiert und kann die Arbeit von ALLEN bei Anglerdemo nur loben!!

Zudem:
Das ist eine Verordnung, welche Ministerin Hendricks BISHER JEDERZEIT alleine durchboxen konnte.
Dass das jetzt NICHT MEHR GEHT, weil Merkel sich selber einschaltet und die restliche Regierung mit einbinden will, das ist schon ein Erfolg!

ERSTKLASSIG GEMACHT, LARS!!!!!!!!

DANKE, ANGLERDEMO!!!!!

DANKE, MITMACHER UND UNTERSTÜTZER!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Jetzt können wir nur noch auf die Antwort aus dem Bundeskanzleramt warten.



Ich als ungeduldiger Mensch frage nach der Zeit die solch eine Antwort braucht? Ich hoffe nicht bis nach dem 24.09.


----------



## Anglerdemo (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ich als ungeduldiger Mensch frage nach der Zeit die solch eine Antwort braucht? Ich hoffe nicht bis nach dem 24.09.



Geduld ist auch nicht wirklich meine Stärke |rolleyes. Tatsächlich haben wir hierzu (noch) keine Aussage.

Wir bleiben aber im Kontakt mit ihrem Büroleiter und werden - sobald es News gibt - natürlich informieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wir bleiben aber im Kontakt mit ihrem Büroleiter .


Das ist der (eine) Unterschied - die Verbanditen kennen den nicht mal........


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Diese Aussage oder besser gesagt dieses Politikergeschwubbel ist nichts wert.



Niemand, der seine Sinne beisammen hat erwartet von einem Verband, dass er alle Verbote und Einschränkungen vom Tisch fegt.

Aber man kann verdammt nochmal erwarten, dass ein Verband - und ganz besonders ein Bundesverband - sich mit allen Mitteln gegen Verbote wehrt. Es ist einfach nur erbärmlich für einen Verband, dass eine förmlich aus dem Boden gestampfte, private Initiative soviel mehr an Aufsehen und öffentlicher Präsenz erreichen kann.

Und fast noch erbärmlicher und vielsagende negative Bestätigung ist es, wenn Verbandsvertreter diese Anstrengungen und Erfolge mit dem lakonischen Hinweis, es würde sowieso nichts bringen, negieren möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Na Ralle, Urlaub und Blutdruck??

;-))


----------



## Warti (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Ist das Verbot am Belt wirklich Euer einzigstes Problem? [edit by Admin: KEINE allgemeine Politik, danke]


----------



## Anglerdemo (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Warti schrieb:


> Ist das Verbot am Belt wirklich Euer einzigstes Problem?



Nein, aber das erste was wir intensiv bearbeiten werden! Für allgemeine Politik sind andere zuständig. Wir sind eine Initiative, die sich einfach "die Rettung des Angeltourismus" auf die Fahne geschrieben hat. Es geht uns ausschließlich darum, sinnlose und wissenschaftlich nicht haltbare Verbote und Einschränkungen für (Meeres-) Angler zu verhindern. Naja, und nebenbei wollen wir noch die Öffentlichkeit für unser Hobby gewinnen und aufzeigen, dass wir nicht - wie häufig in den Medien dargestellt - einfach Tiermörder sind.

Wie halt jede Initiative haben wir ein Ziel und einen Schwerpunkt, denn wir sind keine Partei. Einfach erklärt, oder? |rolleyes


----------



## Luidor (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Moin,

 da Politiker gewöhnlich den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes beschreiten, sehe ich die Chancen für eine Änderung gar nicht so schlecht.
 Bisher war es ja ein leichtes mit den Verbänden wilde Sau zu spielen, da sie ja alles nicht nur klaglos hingenommen haben sondern in masochistischer Weise noch selbst weitere Beschränkungen vorgeschlagen haben.
 Nunmehr ist ein Raunen durch die Landschaft gegangen.
 Die Angler wehren sich außerhalb der Verbandsstrukturen und erhalten dabei auch noch tatkräftig Unterstützung durch Lokalpolitik und Wirtschaft.
 Da wird nicht mehr so einfach alles durch gewinkt, sondern ganz genau kalkuliert wie viele Wähler das ausmacht.

 Daher auch von mir den aller höchsten Respekt für diese Initiative und einen Dank für das aufrütteln der Politik.

 #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Warti schrieb:


> Ist das Verbot am Belt wirklich Euer einzigstes Problem? [edit by Admin: KEINE allgemeine Politik, danke]



noch so einer, der nicht begreift, dass viel mehr dran hängt


----------



## Warti (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Nichts begriffen? Klar hängen da Existenzen dran,Unternehmer leiden und der Tourismus würde zurückgehen,keine Frage. Das Belt-Verbot könnte aber zurückgenommen werden,das was uns alle betrifft,wenn man nicht das nötige Kleingeld zum auswandern hat,ist jedoch unumkehrbar und nachweislich gewollt. Mehr darf ich hier nicht schreiben,was mich irgendwie an die FAZ,"Spülgel" und andere Gazetten erinnert. Aber gut,Thomas hat hier das Hausrecht und gut is ...


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Niemand, der seine Sinne beisammen hat erwartet von einem Verband, dass er alle Verbote und Einschränkungen vom Tisch fegt.
> 
> Aber man kann verdammt nochmal erwarten, dass ein Verband - und ganz besonders ein Bundesverband - sich mit allen Mitteln gegen Verbote wehrt. Es ist einfach nur erbärmlich für einen Verband, dass eine förmlich aus dem Boden gestampfte, private Initiative soviel mehr an Aufsehen und öffentlicher Präsenz erreichen kann.
> 
> Und fast noch erbärmlicher und vielsagende negative Bestätigung ist es, wenn Verbandsvertreter diese Anstrengungen und Erfolge mit dem lakonischen Hinweis, es würde sowieso nichts bringen, negieren möchte.



Bin wieder mal bei dir! |krach: Nicht zu fassen, wie dieser DASV sich abledern lässt!


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Warti schrieb:


> Nichts begriffen? Klar hängen da Existenzen dran,Unternehmer leiden und der Tourismus würde zurückgehen,keine Frage. Das Belt-Verbot könnte aber zurückgenommen werden,das was uns alle betrifft,wenn man nicht das nötige Kleingeld zum auswandern hat,ist jedoch unumkehrbar und nachweislich gewollt. Mehr darf ich hier nicht schreiben,was mich irgendwie an die FAZ,"Spülgel" und andere Gazetten erinnert. Aber gut,Thomas hat hier das Hausrecht und gut is ...



es geht um Angelverbote.  Und das letztlich nicht nur im Belt, sondern faktisch überall.
Der Belt ist nur der Anfang.
Und wenn das Verbot tatsächlich zurückgenommen werden sollte, dann nur wegen eben solcher Proteste wie diesem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> es geht um Angelverbote.  Und das letztlich nicht nur im Belt, sondern faktisch überall.
> Der Belt ist nur der Anfang.
> Und wenn das Verbot tatsächlich zurückgenommen werden sollte, dann nur wegen eben solcher Proteste wie diesem.


Genau DAS ist der Punkt


----------



## Warti (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

@bastido

Nein,der Onkel leidet nicht an Verfolgungswahn,er geht nur ohne Scheuklappen durchs Leben und sieht die negativen Veränderungen selbst in seiner Kleinstadt.

Übrigens missbrauche ich hier nichts,ich wundere mich nur über die Naivität z.B. Deiner.


----------



## Tate (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Das Zusagen oder gar Garantien von "Mutti" für Wertigkeit haben durften auch die Energiekonzerne spüren und da ist vermutlich eine finanzkräftigere Lobby verarscht worden. Hier war die Aussage gar nur "... darüber im Bundestag reden...". Vergesst nicht es ist Wahlversprecherzeit.


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Deshalb ruhen wir uns auch nicht auf dem Sofa aus, sondern arbeiten im Hintergrund mit Vollgas weiter daran, unsere Ziele zu erreichen!

Unsere Verschnaufpause ist somit offiziell beendet (wichtige Info für Frau Hendricks |supergri)!


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Deshalb ruhen wir uns auch nicht auf dem Sofa aus, sondern arbeiten im Hintergrund mit Vollgas weiter daran, unsere Ziele zu erreichen!
> 
> Unsere Verschnaufpause ist somit offiziell beendet (wichtige Info für Frau Hendricks |supergri)!



Vorübergehend!!!!! Hoffe ich,


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

Hallo Lars,

sehr schön wie viel ihr in der kurzen Zeit erreichen konntet. Ich kann die Meinung von Kolja nicht nachvollziehen. Bis zu Frau Merkel durchzudringen, besser ist kaum vorstellbar.

Viele Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Kanzlerin Merkel zu Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt*

http://sh-ugeavisen.dk/index.php/20...ergern-in-heiligenhafen-offenheit-fuer-neues/


----------

